# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Where can I find No3?



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

to dose seperatley.. my Nitrates have hit zero and my hygro is suffering. I believe this to be the cause... I have never had a need previously to dose it...


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

to dose seperatley.. my Nitrates have hit zero and my hygro is suffering. I believe this to be the cause... I have never had a need previously to dose it...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I got mine here:
http://litemanu.com/


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I dose nitrates with Green light stump remover(potassium nitrate)that I got from Lowes. Here is a link for dosing http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nitrate.htm


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

sorry for the dumb ass question. But potassium nitrate(KNo3) is the same as Nitrate (No3)?


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

so home depot had a product called "Stump Out" a Bonide product... it has no "ingredient" listing... I have been searching the web trying to find one and cant... their business office is naturally closed until tuesday... anyone used this? know if its ok? I bought it because it was only 5 bucks... But I obviously dont want to dose something i shouldnt.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't know about that one, some do have other ingredients beside potassium nitrate.

I use Green light stump remover which is pure Potassium Nitrate found at Lowes or Ace hardware stores. Here is a link for dosing...
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nitrate.htm


----------



## imported_TPIRman (Apr 8, 2004)

If your local Lowes/Home Depot are as unreliable as they are in my area, you can also get fertilizer ingredients here:

http://www.gregwatson.com/products.asp

Greg doesn't charge much, but you do have to pay shipping. The only other disadvantage is the suspicious look when the delivery person hands you a package full of powder. (My FedEx guy "curiously" asked what was in it, and I didn't comfort him much by informing him that it was fertilizer. Oh, well.)


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

I am thinking of buying this PMDD http://www.gregwatson.com/proddetail.asp?prod=PMDDPre%2DMix

How should it be dosed? As in how much water to how many teaspoons and then at what dosage per gallons of water?


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Dose them seperately. Don't mix a pmdd solution. Download this calculator :
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_aquacalc.htm


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

>>Dose them seperately. 

I agree with the "dose them separately" point of view.

Greg Watson.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

ummm that calculator seems really screwed up it tells me that 5 teaspoons of KNO3 is the same as 27 grams?! Thats an ounce all most... I dont know what size teaspoons this guy is using but that doesnt seem right at all. Could there be something wrong? Or is that small amount really an ounce?


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

PI,
That's correct. You don't dose 5 teaspoon at once. You dissolve it with water and would last you quite a while. If you decide to dose it with dry fert straight into your tank, click on the right selection.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Thats not what I meant. I understand to dissolve it based on the 250 ml calculator that I down loaded(the chucks calculator). My thing is... I dont see how 5 teaspoons dry could weigh 27 grams...


----------



## imported_TPIRman (Apr 8, 2004)

That weight calculation is correct. 27 grams is not very heavy.


----------

